# BIG UNSTOCKED TRIBUTARY



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Fished a Large unstocked tributary today, picked up 6 Steelhead. It was my first time fishing this system, it was very exciting exploring, walking new stretches, and finding new spots. Best part was it was a beautiful Sunday in the middle of the season and only saw 2 other people right by one of the parking lots, Besides that no signs of life. Fish were holding in different areas first ones caught were in Fast water 2-3’ deep, last 4 were in slow deep holes 4-7’ deep.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

You made it to the black?


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice work! Always awesome to hear the unmentionables are getting numbers. 

Plenty of unstocked tribs around here too. All on eggs? (Hopefully you weren’t on Hoga then)


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

What kind of centerpin do u have? I have really been thinking about getting one.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

1MoreKast said:


> Nice work! Always awesome to hear the unmentionables are getting numbers.
> 
> Plenty of unstocked tribs around here too. All on eggs? (Hopefully you weren’t on Hoga then)


If the 'hoga, you can fish with eggs until you get the the national park boundary. After that, nobody is working that can enforce it due to the gov't shutdown.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Steel Cranium said:


> If the 'hoga, you can fish with eggs until you get the the national park boundary. After that, nobody is working that can enforce it due to the gov't shutdown.


Good point.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I have the Raven Helix, it’s pretty basic, I love it but I’m sure there are a lot “better” reels available. Mine wasn’t too expensive compared to others, so I don’t feel as bad when I drop it on rocks etc. if I were buying a Centerpin again I’d look at the diameter of the spool so when you reel you’re taking up more line, and make sure the face/ front of the spool has Slots/holes that your finger will fit in so you can wind up line faster at the end of a drift with your finger. I like that I can take my spool off without a tool to clean out debris, some reels you have to use a coin or tool to take off the spool, mine has a cap that you can twist with your fingers. Using a Centerpin takes some getting use too, one day on the water I got the concept of how to cast and fight fish but you’re constantly getting better with your timing on the casts. I need to respool it with hi vis mainline. I wanted to use it earlier in the year and didn’t have new mainline the night I was getting ready, so I just spooled it with regular 8lb mono. In hindsight, I wish I wouldn’t have waited 10 years fishing with the noodle rod before switching, it’s a lot more fun for me and the amount of spin reels I’ve burned up drags on and turned to garbage I could have paid for the Centerpin years ago and still had a working reel because of how simple they are


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice report.
I don't understand what special regulations would prevent you from fishing eggs on the Cuyahoga?
Rickerd


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I wasn’t on the Hoga’ but some others might be able to elaborate on that


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

rickerd said:


> Nice report.
> I don't understand what special regulations would prevent you from fishing eggs on the Cuyahoga?
> Rickerd


Doesn't make sense for the Cuyahoga river, but the laws are there for the whole park. Don't know how well this is enforced.

https://www.nps.gov/cuva/planyourvisit/fishing.htm

Regulations
Enjoy this relaxing past-time alone or with friends, but please obey the following rules and stay safe. We hope you get "hooked" for many years to come! All of the following regulations apply in CVNP, some are also statewide:

A fishing license is required in accordance with the laws and regulations of the State of Ohio. Park rangers can and do check fishing licenses.

*You may not possess or use as bait live or dead minnows or other bait fish, amphibians, nonpreserved fish eggs, or fish roe.*

*You may not use preserved or fresh fish eggs, fish roe, food, fish parts, chemicals, or other foreign substance in water for the purpose of leading or attracting fish intended to be taken.*

Introducing fish or fish eggs into any federally owned waters is prohibited.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

rickerd said:


> Nice report.
> I don't understand what special regulations would prevent you from fishing eggs on the Cuyahoga?
> Rickerd


Looks like its a National Park. Interesting thanks for the knowledge steel cranium


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

It seems like a real silly law for a river that passes thru were it isn't nationally park. You can use whatever live bait above and it very well likely goes down river. 

Now, I understand it for say indigo lake or other ponds. They are fully contained in park boundary. In the river its dumb.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

awesome


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Meh, there's no fish in Hoga anyhows . . . .


----------

